# GT# 16 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

(9-6)







@







(11-5)



The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Odom [PF] V. Radmanovic [C] A. Bynum

The Utah Jazz




































[PG] D. Williams [SG] R. Brewer [SF] A. Kirilenko [PF] C. Boozer[C] M. Okur

*SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers lead their current season series with the Jazz 1-0 after winning last season’s series with Utah 2-1. The Jazz and Lakers have now met 140 times in the regular season (89-51), 122 times since the Jazz moved to Utah (76-46). The Lakers have gone 6-4 in their last 10 overall games with the Jazz and are winners of their last three straight versus Utah. In Utah, the Lakers are 4-6 in their last 10 road games but won their most recent game at EnergySolutions Arena 102-94 2/26/07 behind 35 points from Kobe Bryant. The Lakers are 13-3 all-time against the Jazz at STAPLES Center (8-2 in their last 10 home games). Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 19-9 against Utah. In the first game of the Lakers current three-game win streak against the Jazz back on November 30, 2006, the Lakers scored a series record 132 points, improving upon the old mark of 131 points achieved at Utah on December 4, 1986. Additionally in that game, Kobe Bryant established a new series-high with 52 points against the Jazz, surpassing his own record of 43 points (3/22/05) while also bettering Adrian Dantley’s Jazz mark of 50 established in November of 1979. Bryant’s 30-point third quarter tied his own franchise record and is tied for the fourth-highest scoring quarter in NBA history. In 37 games against the Jazz (29 starts), Bryant is averaging 25.8 points. Bryant is currently 45 points shy of reaching 1,000 for his career against the Jazz and is averaging 36.8 points against Utah over his last four games. Additionally, Lakers guard Derek Fisher played last season for Utah, appearing in all 82 games, starting 61 and averaging 10.1 points and 3.3 assists in 27.9 minutes.​


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Lets get this win!! Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

SCOUTING REPORT



> *Lakers at Jazz - 11/30/07*
> 
> The Utah Jazz closed out their short three-game Eastern road trip with a 106-95 win at Philadelphia. Since our 119-109 victory over the Jazz on November 4th, Utah has won nine games and lost three. In that first game against Utah there were 14 ties and 24 lead changes. Utah led by a point going into the fourth quarter. We played with a lot of intensity and enthusiasm and that high activity level helped us beat the Jazz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

We win if:

1) Play defense.
2) Bench steps up.

We fail if otherwise.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Why do we keep starting VLadman? I think he plays better off the bench and start luke..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

That starting lineup is just according to Lakers.com. For all I know, Luke might be starting since Phil did implement him into the starting role coming out of halftime last night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Possible good news...look at the injurt report:

*INJURY REPORT - LAKERS*
Kwame Brown: Moderate Ankle & Knee Sprain - Out

*INJURY REPORT - JAZZ*
Carlos Boozer: Sprained Right Knee - Game Time Decision
Mehmet Okur: Back Spasms - Game Time Decision


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Basel57 said:


> Possible good news...look at the injurt report:
> 
> *INJURY REPORT - LAKERS*
> Kwame Brown: Moderate Ankle & Knee Sprain - Out
> ...


I would like to see Radman DNP


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Kobe always better against Jazz.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Theonee said:


> I would like to see Radman DNP


I would like to see DNP CD


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Can't watch the game because Im going to an event at the Staples Center thats almost as good as a Laker game...OZZY ****ING OSBOURNE!!! GONNA TAKE A RIDE ON THE CRAZY TRAIN!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Ozzy sucks! But have fun!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Basel57 said:


> Ozzy sucks! But have fun!


:azdaja:

I expected more from you Basel.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Theonee said:


> Kobe always better against Jazz.


He may get his numbers, but a good amount of the time, Kirileinko makes him shoot a poor fg%. I remember during the streak of 40+ point games Kobe had a few years ago, Bryant still got 40pts, but it was a forced 40, with a much lower efficiency than the other games.

Very tough game for the second half of a back to back. Hopefully the bench can step it up again and log in some quality minutes, because the battle of the benches will be huge, since Utah's starting five are so strong.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I really don't see us winning unless the bench puts up at least 40 points.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Basel57 said:


> Ozzy sucks! But have fun!


You suck you freakin' mary :biggrin:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



DaRizzle said:


> Can't watch the game because Im going to an event at the Staples Center thats almost as good as a Laker game...OZZY ****ING OSBOURNE!!! GONNA TAKE A RIDE ON THE CRAZY TRAIN!!!


I've seen Ozzy about 5 times and it's always been a good show. He may not be able to string together a coherent sentence, but he stills sounds great on the mic. Go figure. Enjoy Rizzle!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Well, I'm heading out in a few so............ GO LAKERS!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> :azdaja:
> 
> I expected more from you Basel.


I didn't.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

No Boozer! John Ireland just reported it. No Okur either.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Kaas said:


> He may get his numbers, but a good amount of the time, Kirileinko makes him shoot a poor fg%. I remember during the streak of 40+ point games Kobe had a few years ago, Bryant still got 40pts, but it was a forced 40, with a much lower efficiency than the other games.
> 
> Very tough game for the second half of a back to back. Hopefully the bench can step it up again and log in some quality minutes, because the battle of the benches will be huge, since Utah's starting five are so strong.


I know AK is a great defender....

But Kobe forcing the issue, or shooting a bad FG percentage isn't exactly uncommon. 

If the bench can step up tonight, Kobe wont have to force the issue.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Showtime87 said:


> No Boozer! John Ireland just reported it. No Okur either.


Are you serious? Why is Boozer and Okur not in the game tonight? I mean I'm not complaining or anything... But what happened?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Okur has back spasms and Boozer's ankle is bothering him.

Hopefully the Lakers can take advantage of their absences.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I am more scared now, Lakers always play to the level of competition.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Theonee said:


> I am more scared now, Lakers always play to the level of competition.


Hopefully that won't be the case tonight. I don't see the Jazz being able to overcome the loss of Boozer, Bynum should be able to dominate the paint with ease.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Did the Utah fans boo Fisher? Wow, they really are a bunch of classless a-holes. I've always hated Jazz fans.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

That is pretty sad to boo fisher. But what can you do.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I personally think Luke should have started after last nights game. Our offense goes better when he is running it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Our defense is already off to a great start.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> That is pretty sad to boo fisher. But what can you do.


It's very sad, it's really downright brutal. He didn't do anything to deserve getting booed, he left in order to provide better medical attention for his infant child. I'm sorry, I just can't forgive those a-holes for being so cruel and short-sighted. Let's beat the crap out of their Jazz tonight!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

The defense is now having some serious issues.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

This is sad. Kobe is playing horrible defense. Fisher is playing horrible defense. Odom is playing horrible defense. Because of that easy fouls on our bigs rotating to help. 

I swear they have no heart on the defensive side.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

ESPN is in love with Bynum.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Well be ok..The Jazz wont keep up this intensity..They are without Boozer. Well be ok.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Never ceases to amaze me, this lakers squad, beat the good teams and lose to bad teams.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Did Kobe just miss a lay up.....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

He should have dunked it...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Theonee said:


> Never ceases to amaze me, this lakers squad, beat the good teams and lose to bad teams.


Utah is a bad team?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Hahaha even the Utah scrubs beat Mihm. AHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Wow.... Mihm is really has gone down.

I mean I know he was hurt for a year... But wow he has lost it all.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Utah is a bad team?


Without Boozer and Okur...yes, yes they are...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

That is why Kobe should shoot, that asshat doesn't even know how to catch.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Without Boozer and Okur...yes, yes they are...


exactly, missing their best and third best player.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Odom needs to be more aggressive.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Lakers playing like crap, Kirilenko killing the Lakers, time to call his wife.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Odom is useless!  He doing nothing out there!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Seriously why do these guys look so shell-shocked on the road. However, the graphic that I say yesterday seemed to indicate that winning in Utah was not going to happen tonight. The only way it happens is if the lesser players stop with the turnovers. Odom just disappears on the road it seems.

Luke Walton has been especially bad this year as well.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

AK47 is all over the court.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Thank God Kobe is coming back in!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Game looks to be getting out of hand... sloppy game, and Odom looks lost.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

This ****ing atrocious!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

lol Kobe fouled yay, got to take Kirilenko in foul trouble


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Its a ****ing layup drill for Deron!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Kobe!!!!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Deron is killing Fisher.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

kobe with two threes in a row


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Deron Williams is embarrassing Fisher. It's time to put Fish on the bench. Is Phil asleep?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

God!! Deron is *** ****ing our pgs!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

William killing fisher.... Not suprised


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

This Kobe cat is unbelievable.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

deron just double crossed the crap out of fish


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

please put kobe on deron!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

kobe plus one


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

We need to put Java or Jordan on Deron cuz hes just blowing by Fisher!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Fishers is good on offense , but on defense he is atrocious, he wastes all kobe's effort .


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Derek is getting destroyed, they're gonna have to switch Kobe over to guard Williams.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I'm getting the feeling that Kobe is gonna have to go off for 50+ tonight for the Lakers to win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Odom is a walking turnover right now. So many lazy passes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Odom is putting no effort tonight! Bench his ***!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Lazy pass by Odom - easy dunk for Brewer. *@!$


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

To think that Brewer wanted to play in Chicago, rather than Utah. He was crazy. Millsap just beasts Odom into oblivion.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

This is completely stupid. There's no way in hell Utah should be at 58 points with 4:30 left in the half without Boozer. I'm sick to my stomach.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Horrible defense!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Everyone except for Kobe is playing like hot garbage!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Lakers got to foul hard to protect their paint.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



CubanLaker said:


> Horrible defense!!


What's the word for something that's 10x worse than horrible?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Are you kidding me? Millsap is shooting 75%


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



HKF said:


> Are you kidding me? Millsap is shooting 75%


All of his shots are coming from within the charge/block arch. It's disgusting.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Fisher making up, Utah gets to paint at will, we need a foul hard.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Someone needs to become on enforcer to make them think twice about coming in the paint.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Not looking good for us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Odom really needs to go. Horrible defender, without any skills anymore. He has become worthless.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Some no name person always kills us.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Christ!!!! Rebound the ****ing ball!!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Bench that ****head turnover machine Odom.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Imdaman said:


> Some no name person always kills us.


GD MFKNG Fisenko!?! WTF is going on here?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Damn Williams, yeesh. Fesenko is just outhustling Bynum out there.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I hope Phil rips them all a new one at halftime, with the exception of Kobe they're playing like a huge pile of dung.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

dammmm millsap!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Millsap with the exclamation point to jam all over Odom. Nice effort there. 70 points in the first half? What the hell?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Ship Odoms *** out!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

No words for how sickening this is. I'm speechless.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Layup drill tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

This is pathetic and Phil jackson sucks, he always lets other team go on a run and never calls timeout, sometimes timeouts are good for breaking other teams rhythms.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Nobody except for Kobe is playing with any heart tonight. Were letting Millsap and FESENKO kill us! WTF was that??


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Odom sucks, Fisher's defense stinks. Bring in Farmer or Java. Sometimes I hate watching Fisher play. He gets destroyed by any PG in NBA. Why did the dam laker bring his *** back.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Showtime87 said:


> I hope Phil rips them all a new one at halftime, with the exception of Kobe they're playing like a huge pile of dung.


Phl has to be blamed too, there is no reason for him not to call time out when they are going on a run like that.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Fesenko is gassed! What a debut for that kid.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I really dont remember a utah jump shot in the second quarter.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

This lakers team is horrible. I thought we could pull through but Im not watching **** like this anymore.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Yep, bunch of softies, letting rookies get to paint at will.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I flipped this over midway in the 2nd on the computer.. I love Deron Williams and always will.. that Fesenko dude is destroying the Lakers..


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Theonee said:


> Phl has to be blamed too, there is no reason for him not to call time out when they are going on a run like that.


That's a good point, he just sits on the bench looking catatonic while his team gets blasted by a barrage of dunks and layups. Still, the players on the court are the ones getting beat time and again down the floor. They should realize that getting back on defense would probably be a good idea.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

If It was anyone but the Jazz I would give up at halftime...but they are missing Boozer. 19 isnt very much....lets go...


BUT I WONT BE WATCHING THIS ****.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I have a feeling Phil will let the bench and radman start the third.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

FESENKO looks like Tim Duncan out there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Showtime87 said:


> I hope Phil rips them all a new one at halftime, with the exception of Kobe they're playing like a huge pile of dung.


Kobe is playing good offense. NO ONE is playing good defense.

Kobe's defense has digressed over the last 4 games into back to last season standards. Spending more time looking for your offense, and totally neglecting the defense only trades points, doesn't cut down leads. 

To top it off, when you have Odom literally doing nothing. Allowing Millsap to cut into the paint, and force Bynum to rotate over and help. It just leaves people wide open. There is no reason we need to double team that scrub. Odom needs to get his **** together and guard him.

Sasha has returned. I think we all knew that the last game was to good to be true. When we could give guys like Trevor or Javaris some time to prove themselves, we still continue to give guys like Sasha time who has already proven they will never amount to an NBA player.

D fish is not only 1 of 8, but he let Deron Williams run all over him. We could put Famar in there who is a far better defender, but because of Derons size he can simply post up. So in that we stick with Fisher who is just playing like trash. (He did have two good games in a row, so its normal to see him follow that up with 4 bad ones in a row). 

And what was Phil thinking with that second quarter starting line up? He let Kobe and Bynum sit forever. Kobe was on fire at the time and Bynum was doing great from the free throw line. (all they could do is foul Bynum). 

I can't stand this. :rocket:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Why do i feel like a knick fan right now??


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

52 points in the paint. wow!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



CubanLaker said:


> Why do i feel like a knick fan right now??


LOL. This might be bad, but it's still not _that_ bad. :biggrin: I would be suicidal if I were a Knicks fan right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

lol. Odom stripped.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Seriously, every time Odom guards someone they score....


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Imdaman said:


> 52 points in the paint. wow!


74% of the offense. Wow indeed.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Phil is letting Odom hear it, it's about time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Odom is terrible. 9 years of underachieving. Ugh.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

We need to drive to the basket, Oh about Odom, i am tired of Odom, time to ship his *** out. He is useless.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Odom has to be moved by the break. If he isn't going to make points, and get the offense going he isn't going to help this team at all. I mean come on.. Our 20 year center is more consistent now than Odom. That's ****ing bull****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Letting a team shoot 60 percent, and 70 points in the first half. What a joke.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Odom has to be moved by the break. If he isn't going to make points, and get the offense going he isn't going to help this team at all. I mean come on.. Our 20 year center is more consistent now than Odom. That's ****ing bull****.


The only problem is that at this point you wouldn't be able to trade him. He's less desirable than Kwame Brown at the moment.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Lamar!! Get you ****ing head up and get in the game!!! Christ! Wake up!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Odom....

:lol:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

This is the most embarassing loss ive ever seen....Juat because of the talent we are playing...these are scrubs who get hot one game every year...unfortinately this is the game


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Wow, they're pretty original in SLC: "Lakers suck". I'd like to tell them all what they can suck...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Walton. AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Okay, I'm through. I'm going to end up breaking my TV if I continue to watch this farce.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Farmar is the man at least.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Rad hit a shot


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

lol. If Odom would have ran that break AK would have stuffed his *** back to LA. Lucky for us Farmar is at least intelligent.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Farmar is the man at least.


He needs to stay in the game, I wouldn't even bring Fish back tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

See what other coaches do, calls timeout immediately, even when they are up by 19 points to disrupt rhythms, Phil never does that and puts team in deep hole.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I told myself Id only use this for Kwame. but today everyone is making me feel like this...

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g163/lunamynx/typedeath2.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Should put Mihm in there so he can try to get his groove back.

Or not. He's playing worse than any big man I've ever seen. Ever.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Chan said:


> Should put Mihm in there so he can try to get his groove back.
> 
> Or not. He's playing worse than any big man I've ever seen. Ever.


No Mihm. No Mihm, ever. Please.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Nice foul Radman, that was productive.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

LOL. The only way they can miss it to interfere offensively.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I'm thankful for Ronnie. If the Knicks would take Odom for Balkman I would do it. Look at the energy of the two teams. This guy Fesenko (who will be a good NBA player), just is so active.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Offensive rebound by Harpring. Fking sweet.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Thank god, I'd rather see Kirilenko than Millsap right now.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Jason Hart hits a three. This is just brutal.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

No one in that team deserves double teams *******s.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Mihm is in. Oh yeah, that's gonna improve the interior defense.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Thank you Chris Mihm, the last line of defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I'm done with this game. If Jason Hart is hitting shots, it's just not your night.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Showtime87 said:


> No Mihm. No Mihm, ever. Please.


So much for that. Man, he doesn't do anything.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

THis is terrific...The refs might as well be wearing Jazz jerseys...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Why the **** is Kobe not shooting tonight?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

We need a ****ing weakside shot blocker! Odom Mihm and 2 picks for Josh Smith!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I'm glad Bynums not playing. We really dont need his rebounding right now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

I am done with this ****, lakers always lose to bad teams.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm glad Bynums not playing. We really dont need his rebounding right now.


You're right, he would be useless in the paint when you have the mighty Mihm playing so well.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Someone call Kirilenko's wife.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Phil's coaching baffles me.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Is Kirilenko gonna have a quintuple-double? This is ridiculous.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Mihm is a ****ing idiot!!! Catch the ball!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

God i hate Harpring! I always have!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Kobe is on the bench and Mihm is still in the game, I believe that's the equivalent of a white flag.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Finally, Mihm does something right! Now he just needs to elbow Kirilenko and Williams in the face and the Lakers will be alright!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

lol. Notice all the points that goober has is vs Mihm. HAHAHA, at least Mihm did something against him and sent him to the locker room. Pathetic.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Mihm bailed out of his turnover by a foul. Good God, why would you ever give the ball to CHris Mihm?

OMG Mihm with a defensive rebound! Way to elbow the rookie in the eye. Nice and physical. I like that, at least.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Might as well take out Farmar and put in Java.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Is there a guy named Kobe Bryant still on the roster? The game isn't absolutely un-winnable yet...maybe he should be in the game?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Anybody notice that the Lakers are playing with an almost entirely white lineup right now? Just an observation.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Good foul, Mihm. Way to not give up the and1. You are awesome.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Showtime87 said:


> Anybody notice that the Lakers are playing an almost entirely white lineup right now? Just an observation.


You said it yourself. White flag.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

we havent showed one bit of defensive effort at all to warrant Kobe coming back into the game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Jordan or Kobe for Player of the Game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Starters back in the game


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Chan said:


> You said it yourself. White flag.


:lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Java in!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Java and Kobe are in lol

Cmon Deron get your 1 more pt for career high!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Impressive move by Crit, but no chance of getting that one past Kirilenko.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Javaris just learned how good AK is.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

We really could have taken this game in the 2nd half...we basically gave them this half...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Odom, Sasha, Kwame and 1st for a half eaten bag of chips and some uncarbonated Fanta


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

That was crazy, what happened for that Brewer dunk.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

The announcers "It seemingly would appear the Lakers should have played Bynum more because of the apparent size advantage.".

Obviously he doesn't watch pj coach much.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Ariza in the game


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Its over. Worst loss of the year. Terrible showing by everybody except Kobe and Jordan.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Farmar is the POG as far as I'm concerned. He's the only one who's shown consistent effort all night on offense and defense. He should be the starting point for this team.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

It was jus one of those nights were the other team played perfect...lets jus move on..

Back to Back games happen..we didnt look like we did last night..oh well


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g163/lunamynx/typedeath2.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

One more for the road..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

what i do not understand is all these minutes Sasha is getting. He sucks in every facet


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Well that was fun.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

We got New York Knicked tonight


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

No defense in the paint, Odom invisible again, VladRad has officially returned to last year's performance levels, Fisher eatin alive on defense, Bynum playing like he is wearing cement sneakers. Worst performance of the year...all around.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Every time I miss a game, we seem to lose. ****! What the hell happened to the team tonight because I don't want to read through this entire thread, and who was the Player of the Game so I can update the thread?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Basel57 said:


> Every time I miss a game, we seem to lose. ****! What the hell happened to the team tonight because I don't want to read through this entire thread, and who was the Player of the Game so I can update the thread?



Summary:
1) No one played defense. 

2) The guards penetrated at will and made the majority of THEIR points in the paint.

3) Odom played quiet possibly the worst basketball of his career. He made Millsap look like an all star. He literally got dunked on by someone smaller, and less athletic to him. He never attempted to defend the perimeter. Looked lazy or tired. Refused to post up. And throw away the ball because of lazy passing.

4) Derek Fisher also had one of the worst games of the season for him. He could hit nothing. Defend nothing. He was unable to get others involved. He looked visibly distracted because of the "booing". He never was able to get his head in the game.

5) Phil Jackson used some of his most "genius" rotations of the season. He sat Kobe when he was hot twice. Left Bynum on the bench when he was the only one rebounding and defending the post in favor of going "small" in which Odom was the center, and Vlade was the PF. He didn't play Farmar enough even though Fisher was clearly struggling from the start. He let them play to the point it was hopeless to try and come back. And he left Odom out way to long.

Not one starter other than Kobe got more than 25 or so minutes. Kobe got 34. No earthly reason for the rotations he used.

6)Sasha got 19 minutes. 1-6 FG, 0-3 3pt, 1 TO. He defended poorly as well. When guys like Javaris could have gotten more, or Trevor for his "defense". Sasha got the minutes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VXKXowxW0xA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VXKXowxW0xA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

This sums up Lamar this season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Theonee said:


> I am done with this ****, lakers always lose to bad teams.


What does that have to do with the Jazz?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Almost everyone played like trash. 

Fisher, Mihm, Sasha, Radman, and Odom were all absolute garbage.

Farmar played a nice game offensively, Bynum didn't really anchor the defense well, but with the terrible perimeter defense that's hard to do. I don't completely trust Bynum as a focal point of the offense, but we should probably feed him anyway just to slow down the tempo of the game.

Ugly game, and Orlando is up next.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Basel57 said:


> Every time I miss a game, we seem to lose. ****! What the hell happened to the team tonight because I don't want to read through this entire thread, and who was the Player of the Game so I can update the thread?


It was Farmar in my opinion: 21 pts (8-13 FG), 3 AST, 3 REB, 1 STL, 1 BLK


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Wow...thanks for the summary...that wasn't good to read.

And I'll go update the POTG thread.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

OMG...If I was Kobe I would want to be traded after that game! Almost everyone was retarded out there. So did the space cadet exhale after Cook was traded or what?!? He has done less than nothing since that trade.Sasha's one good game a year has passed. I am soooo over Scrotum Odom. He will still have a great game here and there but it is over. He is what you see, no more, no less. Very sad.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

Time for Odom to be on his way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

*POST-GAME QUOTES*

*Phil Jackson, Coach, Los Angeles Lakers *

*On playing back to back games*“There was plenty of time to recover, but we were really slow, ineffective, one of my coaches said we were as soft as Dairy Queen ice cream tonight.”

*On the Jazz having their way in the paint*“They had 52 points in the paint (in the first half). They were just having a frolic in the lane. Our big guys just didn’t step up and play and our guards weren’t controlling the dribble and penetration. There were a lot of things wrong. Everybody played poorly tonight.”

*On the Lakers possibly being relaxed without Boozer and Okur playing*“It’s very possible. I think that they’re very talented still with Millsap in the lineup and Collins is still a very good defensive player as he showed on Drew (Bynum) tonight.” 

*Kobe Bryant, Guard, Los Angeles Lakers *

*On the way the Jazz played tonight*“They did a good job moving the basketball and they got a lot of points inside the paint, which made their night pretty easy.”

*On Deron Williams game tonight*“He’s a great player, a fantastic player.”

*On Kirilenko’s game tonight*“He played a marvelous game all across the board. That’s what he’s been doing for the majority of his career and he’s getting back to that. Hopefully for Utah he can stay healthy and be that fantastic player.”

*On learning a lesson from the game tonight*“The only way to learn them (lessons), is to go through them. (You can) tell your kid a million times not to ride a bike without a helmet, (but) till he thumps his head pretty good, he’s not going to put on the helmet.”

*Tonight was a thump upside the head?*“I’d say so.” 

* Derek Fisher, Guard, Los Angeles Lakers 

On playing in the crowds reception for him*“I’m choosing not to really comment about the crowd reaction tonight. I’ll take a bow and I’ll accept it, but that’s about all the attention I want to give to it, really.”

*Thoughts on coming back to his former home court*“It was emotional. A lot took place in the one season that my family and I were here. There was a lot to take in, thinking back to the playoffs last season and what we were able to accomplish as a team. It was emotional coming back into the building tonight, but we still had a game to play tonight and I couldn’t do enough to help my team get a win tonight.”


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Showtime87 said:


> Wow, they're pretty original in SLC: "Lakers suck". I'd like to tell them all what they can suck...


Might be because their only defense is to throw players to the floor, eh?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*



Rawse said:


> What does that have to do with the Jazz?


Well I wouldn't feel bad about losing to the Jazz, but they were without Boozer, so we should of been able to take care of them, just like we did at the beginning of the season, with Boozer on the floor, and we were without Odom.

Odom seems to make this team worse... which is scary.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: GT# 15 Los Angeles Lakers (9-6) @ Utah Jazz (11-5) [11-30]*

fisher utterly unable to play defense what a surprise


----------

